# Rate these PH's please



## heady muscle (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone used any of these ph's? 
Iron Legion Triumphalis

Celtic Labs Trestobol

Celtic Labs Dianodrol

Thanks,


----------



## 13bret (Jan 29, 2014)

Trestobol--A+
Want to brew some trestalone enthanate bad, loved the pills but very short acting.
Danadrol--no personal experience

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 29, 2014)

The dianodrol is dry not like dbol.  I sold my one bottle to my buddy he ran 3 pills a day for till the bottle was empty basically a month or a few days longer( he only took 2 a day for the first couple days)  It was pretty carb forgiving for him he at plenty of carbs and still stayed dry will gaining a few pounds.


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 30, 2014)

13bret said:


> Trestobol--A+
> Want to brew some trestalone enthanate bad, loved the pills but very short acting.
> Danadrol--no personal experience
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


I was going to use the Trestobol if I can get some real Var to keep the test going. Would that work?





JohnMcc said:


> The dianodrol is dry not like dbol.  I sold my one bottle to my buddy he ran 3 pills a day for till the bottle was empty basically a month or a few days longer( he only took 2 a day for the first couple days)  It was pretty carb forgiving for him he at plenty of carbs and still stayed dry will gaining a few pounds.



Thanks for the input.  

30 milligrams of dianodrol a day is not much. I like hearing that. I wonder if using it for a cut would be beneficial? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

Trest works like test maybe little better. Take one dose 20mg or more pre workout for awesome workouts

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

Have an AI on hand

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 30, 2014)

13bret said:


> Trest works like test maybe little better. Take one dose 20mg or more pre workout for awesome workouts
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


I like that idea. Everybody raves about Trest. I will order today then. 

Have you dealt or heard anything on the triumphalis or Celti Dianodrol?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

Have heard triumphalis is the bomb, like original 1AD.  But that hearsay brother. Maybe someone with personal experience can afirm or deny that.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DevastatingDave (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used both Trest and Triumphalis, both top notch products. I do rep for Iron Legion on a few other sites, but since we are not sponsors here I dont want to step on any toes. Feel free to read around on Triumph though, it gets many positive reviews to say the least. If you need any help feel free to PM me here or on any other forum.


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

Is Trest something a women can use?


----------



## 13bret (Jan 30, 2014)

Jenie said:


> Is Trest something a women can use?



It would be like woman using test. Square of jaw, make magic button grow. Try ostarine, its good stuff, at 10-12.5 mg daily.  If set on steroids find source for anavar.

Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DevastatingDave (Jan 30, 2014)

Jenie said:


> Is Trest something a women can use?


No way. Maybe 1-5mgmg a day or something low if anything at all. Its very androgenic. Id stick to osta or halo if youre looking to stay legal.


----------



## heady muscle (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks DD. I have read your stuff on other forums and it usually very good advice. I want to hear from other people that have run it. I cannot find one bad thing on the Trest or Triumphalis on any forum. The Celti Diandrol I did find a few. I all set to go, so I guess I will have to be my own deciding factor!



DevastatingDave said:


> I have used both Trest and Triumphalis, both top notch products. I do rep for Iron Legion on a few other sites, but since we are not sponsors here I dont want to step on any toes. Feel free to read around on Triumph though, it gets many positive reviews to say the least. If you need any help feel free to PM me here or on any other forum.


----------

